# Thought?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> View attachment 34549


You should Charge your phone..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You should Charge your phone..:whistling2::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

am I missing something?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> am I missing something?


No,Nothing to see here!:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> No,Nothing to see here!:whistling2:


ok, ill go to bed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ok, ill go to bed.


now that it's 0205 EST good idea...:laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Even if you do it, it doesn't sound like you will be paid quickly. I bring this up because when swapping the single poles out with 3 poles doesn't work, they are going to complain and hold up payment until the problem is fixed.

If you could get in and out with payment quickly, I'd do it, then charge them to fix the real problem.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't understand how the breaker swap won't make things worse. Anyway, do LED's normally have significant inrush?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> am I missing something?


Yeah money!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You're being pimped out

Obviously, you're dressed for such approaches!

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> You're being pimped out
> 
> Obviously, you're dressed for such approaches!
> 
> ~CS~


It IS for the beauty department. Maybe Staples...erm...plays for the other team?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder what engineer came up with this solution?:blink:

Now instead of one circuit of lighting going down we will do three!

Pete


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> I wonder what engineer came up with this solution?:blink:
> 
> Now instead of one circuit of lighting going down we will do three!
> 
> Pete


That's what I thought but it was so obvious I thought I must have been missing something...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Staples who sent this to you?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

This isn't real, some idiot with very basic knowledge of electrical work wrote this at his job at a spam factory. There is no work available at Target, it's all BS.

I get crap like this all the time:



> Girija P. needs estimates for Low Voltage Installation.
> 
> Request Date: 02-27-2014 at 12:00 AM
> 
> ...


Girija P. does not exist!!!!!



> Hi,
> I
> just wanted to touch base real quick. I had sent an email a couple days ago, and
> haven’t heard back from you.
> ...





> Your customer activity emails should be active now, and you should be getting real-time estimate requests from customers. If you'd like to fine tune the emails so you get the exact home improvement projects you want create your free account.
> 
> Feel free to call me direct at (866) 887-7017 if you need help setting up your account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Wtf !!! Really , what would be the point of sending that crap?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmacanada said:


> Wtf !!! Really , what would be the point of sending that crap?


The same reason why companies spend millions to pay people to call you about your Google listing :laughing:

It must work, people must fall for it or else they wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> I wonder what engineer came up with this solution?:blink:
> 
> Now instead of one circuit of lighting going down we will do three!
> 
> Pete


the 3 pole breaker is not rated 120/208 anyway


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats what i was saying. How do they think there problem would be fixed by the swap. And they said $200 to do it and $55 an hour for extras


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

brian john said:


> Staples who sent this to you?


A company called Mc Signs. I also spoke with them on the phone.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

ampman said:


> the 3 pole breaker is not rated 120/208 anyway


Not following you?

Pete


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Not following you?
> 
> Pete


basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service
typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load
to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

gnuuser said:


> basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.


That's a new one for me...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service
> typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load
> to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.



Probably a million in that exact use thruout the country. You certain of your information? (actually, it might explain something odd in one particular situation I have encountered before). I have never heard about this issue using a three pole to hook up a single phase load before.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service
> typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load
> to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.


You're saying that single and double pole breakers are able to handle higher "inrush and load" than 3 pole breakers?

Why would it be so expensive to tie 3 single pole breakers together with a handle tie and the little bar that makes them trip together?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service
> typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load
> to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.


That would be silly considering the code now requires all ungrounded circuit conductors of a MWBC be on a common trip breaker or handle tied. So, you don't use 3 pole breakers for MWBC, only single poles with handle ties? I always use 3 pole breakers.


----------



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pete m. said:


> I wonder what engineer came up with this solution?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talking about. Going to have 3 times the troubles. 


Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> basically a 3 pole breaker is for 3 phase and is not rated for single phase service typical 120/208 single phase circuits and equipment has double or triple the inrush current and load to use a 3 phase breaker for single phase applications it needs to be large enough to handle the load and inrush current. and that could be expensive.


If that's the case than why are most 3 pole breakers listed for 120/240? Is it something about the trip curve? 

Where's Brian John with his magic mystery breaker machines when we need him?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> If that's the case than why are most 3 pole breakers listed for 120/240? Is it something about the trip curve?


 The voltage rating has to do with how much power a single pole on the breaker can safely interrupt. It's harder to interrupt a higher voltage arc, so the slash indicates that the maximum voltage that can be applied across any single poles is 120V, even though it can interrupt a 240V load between poles.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Big John said:


> The voltage rating has to do with how much power a single pole on the breaker can safely interrupt. It's harder to interrupt a higher voltage arc, so the slash indicates that the maximum voltage that can be applied across any single poles is 120V, even though it can interrupt a 240V load between poles.


correct even though the 3 pole or 3 phase breaker can handle a higher voltage the current is generally lower. and getting the breakers heavy enough (3 pole) to handle the higher current would cost more.

my only question is for a single phase system why would it need to be interlocked so that one tripping circuit kills all 3
Im sure theres a reason but its kind of escaping me at the moment (damn night shift)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> That's a new one for me...


Double and triple pole common trip breakers usually have a higher instaneous magnetic trip rating. QO is the perfect example with a standard single pole having about 6 times the handle rating while a double pole is set over 12 times the handle rating. However, single pole breakers do come in "high magnetic" and in what the op should have in this application is "HID" rated breakers. These have a much higher magnetic trip value to handle inrush and the HID also has heavier contacts to handle switching need be.


----------

